# How many hours per day do you listen to music?



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I find that there aren't enough hours in the day, and I can only find time for 4-5 hours of music, how about you?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm lucky to get 30 minutes a day during the week. At best, I might listen to some light classics or a favorite movement/overture at the computer while I do other things. I have more time during the weekends to do serious listening. I have maybe 2-3 hours a day during the weekend.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dedicated listening is mostly when watching DVDs which is maybe half hour a day at best. But I listen most of the time not at work by a single earbud that combines both channels.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I listen about an hour to two hours a day. 

In addition I play about two hours a day.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On average probably around 5-6 hours per day, but I do other things while playing CDs (internet, reading, dishes, cooking).


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> I find that there aren't enough hours in the day


There just aren't. Even after giving up television and folding underwear!!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

JeffD said:


> There just aren't. Even after giving up television and folding underwear!!


Who needs TV and underwear when you have classical music?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Who needs TV *and underwear* when you have classical music?


And it's even more exhilarating when one's air conducting. Oops.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm not telling.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

We all need underwear, but do we really need to fold it? Really?

When I could be learning my F_#m_ chord and arpeggio?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

And TV -

I noticed they never have a show about some jamoke sitting down watching television. Why? Because it is boring.

I want to _be_ the show I would watch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If you count listening to 4'33'', well actually i do a lot of listening.....


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> And it's even more exhilarating when one's air conducting. Oops.


This is true, but the orchestra never seems to follow my baton. I wonder why? :lol:

I like to have as few distractions as possible when listening to classical music. Thus, I turn the A/C off so the sound of the air coming out of the air vents does not distract my listening. Of course, it gets pretty hot here in Houston without A/C so that means I have to take all my clothing off while listening. I find this unencumbered listening experience is the best!

Just kidding, I usually have clothes on when listening. Usually.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> This is true, but the orchestra never seems to follow my baton. I wonder why? :lol:
> 
> I like to have as few distractions as possible when listening to classical music. Thus, I turn the A/C off so the sound of the air coming out of the air vents does not distract my listening. Of course, it gets pretty hot here in Houston without A/C so that means I have to take all my clothing off while listening. I find this unencumbered listening experience is the best!
> 
> Just kidding, I usually have clothes on when listening. Usually.


You too hey, we should start of club the hot house classical listeners association HHCLA- but no Donalds allowed!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Klassik said:


> This is true, but the orchestra never seems to follow my baton. I wonder why? :lol:
> 
> I like to have as few distractions as possible when listening to classical music. Thus, I turn the A/C off so the sound of the air coming out of the air vents does not distract my listening. Of course, it gets pretty hot here in Houston without A/Cso that means I have to take all my clothing off while listening. I find this unencumbered listening experience is the best!
> 
> Just kidding, I usually have clothes on when listening. Usually.


A lot of information there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

JeffD said:


> We all need underwear,* but do we really need to fold it?* Really?
> 
> When I could be learning my F_#m_ chord and arpeggio?


*"Only after ironing."

*


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

It's actually kind of embarrassing to admit how much time I spend on music every day!  Here's an approximate breakdown of how much time I spend on various music activities on a typical day:

Listening to classical music: 4 hours 
Listening to non-classical music: 1 hour 
Playing the piano: 1 or 2 hours 
Teaching piano lessons: 4 or 5 hours

On days when I have accompaniment jobs, the amount of time that I spend playing the piano is obviously much more (sometimes as much as five or six hours, depending on the type of accompaniment job - recital, audition, competition - and the length of the rehearsal, if any).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Good God, i didn't know jms could be so strict!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Who needs TV and underwear when you have classical music?


I definitely need to wear panties when I listen to classical music, especially Beethoven!! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I definitely need to wear panties when I listen to classical music, especially Beethoven!! :lol:


Your welcome to join the HHCLA


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bettina said:


> I definitely need to wear panties when I listen to classical music, especially Beethoven!! :lol:


*"Hey, maybe I'll try."

*


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> A lot of information there. Thanks for sharing.


I feel that the forum needs to be "exposed" to new kinds of listening experiences!



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You too hey, we should start of club the hot house classical listeners association HHCLA- but no Donalds allowed!


Brilliant idea! I wonder if there is a nudist colony of classical music aficionados somewhere? :lol:



Bettina said:


> I definitely need to wear panties when I listen to classical music, especially Beethoven!!


I figured that listening to Beethoven would be the time that you'd take your panties off.  Well, who knew? Perhaps I underestimated your self-control. :devil: I'd certainly keep your panties on if you're listening to Schubert or Schumann though.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> I feel that the forum needs to be "exposed" to new kinds of listening experiences!
> 
> Brilliant idea! I wonder if there is a nudist colony of classical music aficionados somewhere? :lol:
> 
> I figured that listening to Beethoven would be the time that you'd take your panties off.  Well, who knew? Perhaps I underestimated your self-control. :devil: I'd certainly keep your panties on if you're listening to Schubert or Schumann though.


LOL! What I meant is that I need panties (and pantiliners too!) when listening to exciting music! :lol:

As for losing control and taking my panties off, I probably wouldn't do that while listening to music...I like to stay focused on tracking the harmonic progressions and thematic variations and such, and I try not to get distracted by other activities.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> LOL! What I meant is that I need panties (and pantiliners too!) when listening to exciting music! :lol:
> 
> As for losing control and taking my panties off, I probably wouldn't do that while listening to music...I like to stay focused on tracking the harmonic progressions and thematic variations and such, and I try not to get distracted by other activities.


It's true, good classical music will really flood your basement! :lol:

But it's good to hear that you stay focused when listening. Beethoven would be proud! I could see Mozart being mildly upset though!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"I'm gettin' all excited."

*


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> *"I'm gettin' all excited."
> 
> *


I think his guns are pointing the wrong way if he's excited! This is probably a good thing though!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Klassik said:


> I think his guns are pointing the wrong way if he's excited! This is probably a good thing though!


That assumption can easily fend off any anxiety.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Here's an approximate breakdown of how much time I spend on various music activities on a typical day:


My turn.

Roughly

Normal day -
Play etudes and exercises and work on classical mandolin pieces: 2 hours
Listen to classical music: 1 hour or more.

Mondays - in addition to the above
Rehearsal with my band (old time): 2.5 hours

Tuesdays - in addition to the normal day
Jam session, (old time, fiddle tunes, & etc.): 3 hours

Wednesday - in addition to the normal day
Play an open mic at a local bar: 1 hour

Saturday - in additional to the normal day
Rehearse with duet partner (old time): 2 hours

Sundays I like to explore/play. Electric mandolin, tenor guitar, try and learn some tango, crazy stuff that may or may not go anywhere.

I flex for special situations - like recording projects etc., parties, dances, festivals &etc.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

On average about 1-2 hours. I may dedicate about a half hour to vinyl, then listen to some classical. And the rest of the time I'll listen to my non-classical collection. I never alternate between popular and classical though. I'm either in the mood for one or the other.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I rarely listen to other than classical. When I am not in the mood for classical, I am likely not in the mood for music. 

I am not a musical snob, I dearly love me some classic rock, blues, 1970s long play solo guitar rock, country music, Frank Zappa, Western Swing, singer songwriter, many many things. Those things I might bump into on the internet and take a listen. I rarely, however, look for a recording and play it. And I don't have a collection of CDs that are not classical or old time music (fiddle and banjo mostly). I only "collect" classical.

In the car I listen to rock, mostly. I have Frank Zappa Shut Up and Play Your Guitar, and I have Royal Blood, and I cycle back and forth between them when driving.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Listening as opposed to hearing, well 2 hrs between 10pm and midnight.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

During the summer months things quite down so I do not rehearse as much so I would increase my listening.
During the concert season I have rehearsals on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights. I usually would have to practice maybe a few hours a week if I am having to perform some difficult music.
Listening maybe two to three hours a day.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I try to get 2 to 3 hours in when possible. That doesn't count playing or listening to others play.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

JeffD said:


> My turn.
> 
> Roughly
> 
> ...


In the interest of complete disclosure - I am a very inefficient practicer. The right teacher pointing out the right etudes and I could probably get this whole thing done, more effectively, in half an hour. Seriously. I dawdle, I spend too much time on the easy stuff, and not enough time on the hard stuff, and I generally enjoy myself. Its practice, sure, and better than doing nothing.

I remember the movie Rocky, (I or II?) where we all think he is really working out and then he finally comes around to taking it do or die seriously. I haven't had that moment yet.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Listen to classic music in car in the morning and afternoon (driving to job).
And when coming home around two hour , so it´ll be three hours daily


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Anything between three and six hours a day. Otherwise divorce would beckon. On the other hand.......!:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I listen in the car - ABC Classical Fm driving to and from work each day 2 hrs


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I listen in the car - ABC Classical Fm driving to and from work each day 2 hrs


1 hr each way jeez mate are you 90k from work or just a crap car :wave:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> 1 hr each way jeez mate are you 90k from work or just a crap car :wave:


Nope I'm drive 40km drive into Melbourne on the weekend the same drive only take 30mins= crap road system which i kinda don't mind as i build roads, so keeps me employed.............


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I would say that I listen to about two to four hours of music every day, but it varies. There are days when I will listen to music the entire day and then there are others when I don't listen to anything at all.


----------

